# Wading to the spillway



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2018)

Good evening bud’s,
How about do I get to fish the spillway without a boat? I read some past threads that wading from the Park is the best route but the thread was 4 yrs old. Dnt get to fish often due to work but I’d like to be informed before I take the 2 hr trip out there and dnt even get to fish. Thanks in advance and tight lines my friends


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

HL&P Trinity right? Have not done it in years, but we parked at McCollum and headed N down that shoreline, LONG walk, but doable. No live bait to be had when we used to go, only dead there at gas station right before 146.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

it is a pretty good wade getting down there, have not done it in yrs. we carried a cast net and caught all the shrimp you wanted at the spillway, don't even know what the laws are pertaining to this now. but if you catch a stringer full of fish it is really a long haul back. last time we went we waded in right at dark and came out about 4;30 next morning we caught a little bit of eevery kind of fish you want including 2 keeper strippers.

good luck. don't leave a lot of valuables in vehicle


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2018)

Cool deal! I plan to walk it with the ol lady before sunrise so I want to get as much info before I walk out into deep water or any kind of structure that would get my wife or myself in a bind.


----------

